# When to use Advantix after shampooing?



## Kazama the pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

I recently had my dogs groomed on sunday. Had them trimmed and put some of the flea killing shampoo. The girl said i had to wait acouple of days before i could apply the advantix. My question is, once i wait the 2days can i give them another shampooing with a natural flea repellent then apply the advantix the next day? Or do i have wait another couple of days?
thanks


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I would think if you're going to use Advantix you wouldn't need a flea shampoo. If they were only groomed (washed) on Sunday, put on the Advantix & wait at least 2 weeks between shampooing. Too much washing strips their coat of their natural oils.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.advantix.info/Waterproof-Protection.1184.0.html


----------



## Kazama the pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

i normally wouldnt wash them this much. We've been low on cash the last couple of months and my babies had to suffer without protection. So were trying to kill/rid our dogs of as many fleas as possible before putting the advantix on. 

Thanks for the link. It say shampoo on the chart. I normally use the hypoallergenic shampoo since its supposed to not mess with the medicine.


----------

